# cheaper flashes with optical slave to Canon 600 RT



## joshmurrah (Dec 27, 2014)

So I'm looking at Westcott's 7' parabolic, and I have an issue that I don't want to use all three of my 600RTs to power the light inside this big guy. 

I have a triple shoe adapter, but I was wondering, can I put in a 600EX-RT and two cheaper yongnuo flashes for the other two flashes? Has anyone tried this and see what it does to your maximum sync speed with optical slaving, does it lower it beyond 1/160 that my 5D3 will reliably handle??

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2014)

Can't speak to cheap hotshoe flashes, but when firing my Einstein monolight as an optical slave to my 600EX flashes, I can shoot at 1/250 s (max Xsync) on my 1D X.


----------



## Spiros Zaharakis (Dec 27, 2014)

You can use Yongnuo YN600 RT which is an almost exact clone (minus auto flash and gel filter detection) at only $180each.


----------



## joshmurrah (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm gonna take a chance, I ordered two of the $35 Neewer (non-zoom) flashes from amazon to try it out.


----------



## kphoto99 (Dec 28, 2014)

There are few ebay sellers that have the YN600EX-RT for $148 with free shipping right now.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 28, 2014)

It should work fine, but only in manual flash mode. 

Optical triggering within a modifier is very fast and shouldn't cause sync issues, Like Neuro I often use the PCB Einsteins in optical with 600's and have never had a sync issue.


----------



## joshmurrah (Dec 29, 2014)

music to my ears thanks guys!


----------

